# Pics of my interior panels wrapped in



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin: 
So far i have the glove box, dash pad, pilliars, and rear deck done


----------



## BallinB (Jul 15, 2005)

Looks clean homie...... :thumbsup:


----------



## 81low (Apr 23, 2005)

looks differnt i like it :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

thanks guys....now i got to put it all back together lol


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

THOSE ARE GONNA LOOK TIGHT















IF WE WERE IN 1973


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Sep 20 2005, 11:08 PM~3855274
> *THOSE ARE GONNA LOOK TIGHT
> IF WE WERE IN 1973
> *


:roflmao:


haaaaaaaaaatin ass foo :roflmao:


----------



## 84RegalRider (Jun 27, 2004)

looks good


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Sep 21 2005, 12:08 AM~3855274
> *THOSE ARE GONNA LOOK TIGHT
> IF WE WERE IN 1973
> *


ah who cares i wasnt born till 83 and no one in my area has it so im gonna run it....you dont like, i dont give a fuck...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

thats pimp as fuck man let them player haters do what they do best hey come to reno and do my linc, but damn what else u gunna do?


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

wheres the purple play in to this scheme?


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

his frame is pruple i know that much


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Sep 21 2005, 06:09 PM~3860108
> *wheres the purple play in to this scheme?
> *


getting rid of the seats....going all white with them....purple carpet....Purple carriage top....frame is purple...So purple and white.....going to get purple and white wires sometime...but i can see where you would wonder why the purple with the maroon....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

also need to find some purple seat belts and do the bottom of the door panels in the purple..Get rif of all the maroon is the goal


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

hey any 1 know how i could do my seats in a simirlar pattern?


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

my 63 on red velvet


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

nice!...like the diamond...that was another option i had...but went with the swirl...looks good


----------



## adamsnez (Jul 3, 2005)

got any pics of the undersides of these parts you wrapped?

just curious as to see how clean the undersides of these pieces are people wrap. Im no upholstery guy myself, and i can tell you, the backs of mine look not too pretty. Just curious to see what your underside of the parts look like!


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Sep 21 2005, 08:50 AM~3856470
> *ah who cares i wasnt born till 83 and no one in my area has it so im gonna run it....you dont like, i dont give a fuck...
> *


OH I WASN'T ASKING YOU TOO CARE


MAYBE YOUR WHOLE AREA DOESN'T HAVE IT FOR A REASON :ugh: ...THEY HAVE TASTE  PROPS 2 UR AREA FOR NOT DEGRADING THEIR CARS LIKE THAT


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Sep 21 2005, 05:09 PM~3860108
> *wheres the purple play in to this scheme?
> *


YOU ARE WAY TO NICE PAUL


YOU SHOULD BE ASKING WTF IS THAT NEON STICK DOING ON THE DASH BOARD, WOW, I DONT EVEN THINK IN 1973...OR 83, SHIT I DONT THINK EVEN IN 2053 THAT'LL LOOK GOOD


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

it's looks alright. don't like the neon light though. should look better with everything matched probably


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

makes the ford look better IMO. 

damn fords anyway


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Sep 22 2005, 12:38 AM~3862627
> *OH I WASN'T ASKING YOU TOO CARE
> MAYBE YOUR WHOLE AREA DOESN'T HAVE IT FOR A REASON :ugh: ...THEY HAVE TASTE   PROPS 2 UR AREA FOR NOT DEGRADING THEIR CARS LIKE THAT
> *


go fuck yourself ok...i dont give a dam what youhave to say your worthless piece of shit....does it make you feel better about yourself by going around and running other peoples cars down? It must...excuse me for doing something to my car that youdont like...i didnt know that i had to ask your dumbass everytime i wanted something....in fact there are no other lowriders in my area.....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Sep 22 2005, 12:51 AM~3862703
> *YOU ARE WAY TO NICE PAUL
> YOU SHOULD BE ASKING WTF IS THAT NEON STICK DOING ON THE DASH BOARD, WOW, I DONT EVEN THINK IN 1973...OR 83, SHIT I DONT THINK EVEN IN 2053 THAT'LL LOOK GOOD
> *


lets see your car you fucktard...let me guess? its stock ford pinto interior? or do you even have a fucking car? probly not...worthless shit heads like you dont do anything but run there mouth on this site..thats why yo have over 22,000 post....nothin but running your fucktarted mouth


----------



## DroDa59 (Sep 6, 2005)

I don't like the color, but the waves are great and it's fucking original! nice owrk man, and fuck what these tranvestites with CAPS are sayin around here, they prolly don't have a fucking car


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Sep 22 2005, 08:59 AM~3863808
> *lets see your car you fucktard...let me guess? its stock ford pinto interior? or do you even have a fucking car? probly not...worthless shit heads like you dont do anything but run there mouth on this site..thats why yo have over 22,000 post....nothin but running your fucktarted mouth
> *


Yeah thats all the ****** does is bump his gums ! :angry:


----------



## SAPO (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DroDa59_@Sep 22 2005, 07:17 AM~3863890
> *I don't like the color, but the waves are great and it's fucking original! nice owrk man, and fuck what these tranvestites with CAPS are sayin around here, they prolly don't have a fucking car
> *


Why do some of these retards write in CAPS all the time ? Is it to make them seem more hard or what ? :dunno:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Sep 22 2005, 09:42 AM~3864006
> *Yeah thats all the ****** does is bump his gums !  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Sep 22 2005, 08:42 AM~3864006
> *Yeah thats all the ****** does is bump his gums !  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

yea and crash towncars!!!!


that have sick ass interior


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAPOX4_@Sep 22 2005, 09:44 AM~3864011
> *Why do some of these retards write in CAPS all the time ? Is it to make them seem more hard or what ?  :dunno:
> *


ya bigger words are supposed to scare us


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Sep 22 2005, 08:46 AM~3864020
> *ya bigger words are supposed to scare us
> *


he types in big letters to make up for his small size :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jalo4sho (Oct 15, 2003)

wher do you get fabric like that?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jalo4sho_@Sep 22 2005, 09:49 AM~3864032
> *wher do you get fabric like that?
> *


http://www.syfabrics.com/mojocart/dispprod...cfm?prod_id=674


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

It's your ride, do what you want. But Travieso is right. All of the paisas in Cali buy that material at swap meets in Cali. You would seriously get clowned on for that shit around here. But it's your ride.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAPOX4_@Sep 22 2005, 07:44 AM~3864011
> *Why do some of these retards write in CAPS all the time ? Is it to make them seem more hard or what ?  :dunno:
> *


Shut up bitch!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 22 2005, 09:52 AM~3864053
> *It's your ride, do what you want.  But Travieso is right.  All of the paisas in Cali buy that material at swap meets in Cali.  You would seriously get clowned on for that shit around here.  But it's your ride.
> *


well i guess its good in not in cali then..dont plan to go there..so no big deal...wtf is a paisas anyway


----------



## MrBiggs7 (Jan 17, 2005)

Damn, when people try to help you out you get all pissy and shit.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DroDa59_@Sep 22 2005, 08:17 AM~3863890
> *I don't like the color, but the waves are great and it's fucking original! nice owrk man, and fuck what these tranvestites with CAPS are sayin around here, they prolly don't have a fucking car
> *


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

I dont think it looks bad. I would of went without the neon though. I also think that the glove box will be too much as far as the dash goes. It will look good once the top and rest of the interior all matches up. I went with velvet on my Caddy. If people dont like it, oh well. Cant make everyone happy. :thumbsup: 

Heres mine. Thats not the steering wheel Im going with. Im going to use my smaller old school one.


----------



## ShortyX3 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Sep 21 2005, 12:08 AM~3855274
> *THOSE ARE GONNA LOOK TIGHT
> IF WE WERE IN 1973
> *


HAHAHA :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Sep 22 2005, 11:51 AM~3864908
> *I dont think it looks bad. I would of went without the neon though. I also think that the glove box will be too much as far as the dash goes. It will look good once the top and rest of the interior all matches up. I went with velvet on my Caddy. If people dont like it, oh well. Cant make everyone happy.  :thumbsup:
> 
> Heres mine. Thats not the steering wheel Im going with. Im going to use my smaller old school one.
> ...


ya that looks good...ya once everything matches in my car it will look better...cant please no one these days......and i agree with the neon placement....i dont like it there...i just have it sitting there for it to be out of the way....have to move it somewhere...may take it out of the inside...who knows


----------



## DroDa59 (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Sep 22 2005, 12:51 PM~3864908
> *I dont think it looks bad. I would of went without the neon though. I also think that the glove box will be too much as far as the dash goes. It will look good once the top and rest of the interior all matches up. I went with velvet on my Caddy. If people dont like it, oh well. Cant make everyone happy.  :thumbsup:
> 
> Heres mine. Thats not the steering wheel Im going with. Im going to use my smaller old school one.
> ...



how do you "use a smaller wheel"? is that even possible?
lol show pics


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

the funny thing is the mr travioso.. is always posting up newer cars with rims... completely stock...
then hating on everybody elses rides and what they do to them.. if it were up to that fool we would all have 90ed 2 door lacs.. or stock lincolns from the late 90s... to him that seems to be the only thing that looks good...

do your thing homie... its yours do it the way you want and be proud..


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DroDa59_@Sep 22 2005, 01:35 PM~3865640
> *how do you "use a smaller wheel"? is that even possible?
> lol show pics
> *


The one I have in there now is a 10inch...the other is 8.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

looks good, i'd lose the neon though, it really looks outta place.


----------



## Round2 (Mar 17, 2005)

It's your car homie do whatever you like.

I build my car for me and nobody else!


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

its your car your taste fuck all those haters do your thing and fuck those haters


----------



## DroDa59 (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Sep 22 2005, 03:43 PM~3866101
> *The one I have in there now is a 10inch...the other is 8.
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha this is a small wheel aiight!


----------



## SlimCutta (Feb 27, 2002)

haha, i think it looks terrible


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

looks like shit imo....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cuttn_thru_@Sep 22 2005, 03:43 PM~3866473
> *looks good, i'd lose the neon though, it really looks outta place.
> *


yeah the neon is auctully just sitting there...i had it mounted below the dash before...just took it out and sat it there to be out of the way...never shoulda posted that pic...of course i never knew people would shit over a fuckin light


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlimCutta_@Sep 22 2005, 05:55 PM~3867225
> *haha, i think it looks terrible
> *


haha i think your a ***


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 22 2005, 06:15 PM~3867372
> *looks like shit imo....
> *


looks like i dont give a dam imo


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Sep 21 2005, 10:10 PM~3862347
> *nice!...like the diamond...that was another option i had...but went with the swirl...looks good
> *


thanks going to redo some interior going to put some white vinyl also


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 22 2005, 09:04 PM~3868378
> *thanks going to redo some interior going to put some white vinyl also
> *


nice


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Sep 21 2005, 10:51 PM~3862703
> *YOU ARE WAY TO NICE PAUL
> YOU SHOULD BE ASKING WTF IS THAT NEON STICK DOING ON THE DASH BOARD, WOW, I DONT EVEN THINK IN 1973...OR 83, SHIT I DONT THINK EVEN IN 2053 THAT'LL LOOK GOOD
> *


ur a piece of shit u know that, i dont know if ur ignorant ass has noticed but lowriding is sometimes about being different, i mean damn mabey thats to much for you to grasp. fuck people on lil dis me cause i got a limo but when i roll up in a crusie it gets hella attenton so fuck off and let people be creative i mean god damn


----------



## JStunn (May 11, 2003)

Don't trip on what other people think, its your ride and you should be proud of any work you put in it. 

BTW, I know that site you bought it from says its swirl but we call it wavey.. this is swirl velour...


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 22 2005, 08:52 AM~3864053
> *It's your ride, do what you want.  But Travieso is right.  All of the paisas in Cali buy that material at swap meets in Cali.  You would seriously get clowned on for that shit around here.  But it's your ride.
> *



true that. I think velvet is cool, but not the swirls


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JStunn_@Sep 23 2005, 10:39 AM~3871495
> *Don't trip on what other people think, its your ride and you should be proud of any work you put in it.
> 
> BTW, I know that site you bought it from says its swirl but we call it wavey.. this is swirl velour...
> ...


ya ive seen that only once but could never find it online anywhere...i like what i got though ...looks good..thanks


----------



## mrrottontreetz (Mar 15, 2005)

I like the velvet this is mine and I get hate for it and they type of car it is so fuck the haters and do what u like be a little different so that way when we look at this shit its not all the same it gets very old looking at all the same shit with just different paint : looks good bro


----------



## integraoligist (Apr 27, 2005)

Dude, what kind of glue did you use on all your pieces?


----------



## mrrottontreetz (Mar 15, 2005)

if ur askin me I used a glue from a company called western upholstery it is thier company glue www.westernupholstery.com I have tried 3m and its ok but the glue this company makes is the shit .


----------



## integraoligist (Apr 27, 2005)

great, i'll have to shoot them an e-mail.... did you use a spray glue or a liquid? and how is the $$?


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

a little 3m and some foam will do the trick!,, my first time doing, it,, me and my boy did it!


----------



## mrrottontreetz (Mar 15, 2005)

ya its spray glue in a can though not the stuff u spray from a paint gun its good shit though let me know how it works for u


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

is that the stuff they sell at the swap meet(not kidding or clowing)


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

doesn't look good at all, it looks tacky.....just an honest opinion not hate.


----------



## shane123 (Oct 31, 2005)

Where do you get that type of velvet .... I been looking for that for awhile cant find it anywhere .

Shane


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Sep 20 2005, 11:08 PM~3855274
> *THOSE ARE GONNA LOOK TIGHT
> 
> 
> ...



i had a lot of coffin jokes too, but i know i why. 

some things just dont look right anymore. 

once you post pics, be prepared to recieve, "constructive critisim."


----------



## LacTre (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Nov 3 2005, 03:00 PM~4129393
> *i had a lot of coffin jokes too, but i know i why.
> 
> some things just dont look right anymore.
> ...




Well said Albert


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LacTre_@Nov 3 2005, 02:19 PM~4129539
> *Well said Albert
> *



now, all i have to do it get a ragtop. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------

